# Tequila



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 4, 2009)

_*Disclaimer*: The following joke is tasteless and offensive. I don't know who posted it but :wasntme:. I think it was Halo._

*Gravity-Defying Tequila*
A guy sits at a bar in a skyscraper restaurant high above the city. He slams a shot of tequila, goes over to the window, and jumps out.

The guy sitting next to him can't believe what he just saw. He's more surprised when, 10 minutes later, the same guy walks back into the bar and sits down next to him.

The astonished onlooker asks, "How did you do that? I just saw you jump out the window, and we're hundreds of feet above the ground!"

The jumper responds by slurring, "Well, I don't get it either. I slam a shot of tequila, and when I jump out the window, the tequila makes me slow down right before I hit the ground. Watch." He takes another shot, goes to the window, and jumps out again.

The other guy runs to the window and watches as the guy falls to just above the sidewalk, slows down and lands softly on his feet. A few minutes later, the jumper walks back into the bar.

The other guy decides he just has to try it too. He orders a shot of tequila, slams it, and jumps out the window. But as he reaches the bottom, he doesn't slow down at all. SPLAT!  :rtfm:

The first guy orders another shot of tequila. 

The bartender shakes his head. 

"You're really an a**hole when you're drunk, Superman."


----------



## NicNak (Apr 4, 2009)

Your bad :lol:


----------



## amastie (Apr 4, 2009)

Maybe weird that the thought of a kitten suffering a similar fate is cause for concern.  Not this one.


----------



## arlene (Apr 5, 2009)

hahaha.. this one made me laughed.. :funny:


----------



## Halo (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey....how did I get dragged into this one? :hmm:   

It definitely :wasntme:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 5, 2009)

Halo said:


> Hey....how did I get dragged into this one? :hmm:
> 
> It definitely :wasntme:



I remain unconvinced...


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 5, 2009)

yes, just exactly how is halo responsible for this one? :lol:


----------



## Halo (Apr 5, 2009)

I am sure that he will come up with some reason :lol:

All I can keep saying is :wasntme: and hope that someone believes me


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 5, 2009)

Methinks she doth protest too much...


----------



## Halo (Apr 5, 2009)

Isa think that I donta protest enough :wasntme: :wasntme: ....need more :lol:

And just for that :smack:


----------



## Meg (Apr 5, 2009)

:lol: good one!


----------

